# Pros and cons of males / females



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been asked by kittens new potential owners wether boys wee on things more than girls - and if boys are more or less friendly than girls - to be honest I've no idea so I thought I'd ask what peoples experience of each is what are the pros/ cons of male cats and pros /cons of females?


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Having owned 3 girls and 1 boy I am probably not the best to answer but the boy is really friendly, doesnt wee but being long haired and a "I like to roll around in mud" outdoor type cat he does smell. He cleans regularly but not obsessively. Hes insanely cuddly and will cuddle up to you at any time, anywhere until he gets too hot. Pick him up off a chair, put him on your knee, a total strangers knee and he wont even flick an ear. 

Girl 1: One word sums her up and that is "Princess" Small, fussy, moody, obsessively clean and everything is on her terms only. Pick her up and you have to be fast or you get bitten. She protests every time about being picked up and will only let you have a cuddle if shes half asleep. She often looks at you like you are the biggest idiot on the planet and why on earth does she share her airspace with us. Isnt exactly thrilled with visitors, again probably because she deems us unworthy of her presence. Refuses to sleep on her own and has to share someones bed.

Girls 2 and 3 are not at all princessey or stuck up like little one above. They are affectionate but they wont melt into you like the boy cat. Probably not as obsessively clean as the other girl but they can also be a bit aloof. Bf laid down next to one of them earlier, she looks at him and just walks off to sit elsewhere. I found this highly amusing and thought it summed up girl behaviour entirely. Other girl is probably more cuddly and likes to sit on you, the other one likes to sit beside you. Both a bit wary of new people but very mischevious and adventurous, girl cat number 1 wasnt particularly either even as a kitten. 

I think if I were to get another cat I would go for a boy this time as I have heard they are more affectionate and laid back. One of each would be ideal for me as I like girls as well.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have one of each ...... with my 2 I would say that Manny is a lot more friendly, more cuddly, more soppy  But then it could be that Molly is just one of a kind ...... can be friendly, can be cuddly can be soppy ..... just that sometimes she doesnt want to be


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think that in general the boys are simpler creatures, more steady in their behaviour and temperament, easier cats to own.
BUT.....I would not swop my girls for all the tea in China! Tricky, moody, demanding and downright annoying at times but just so adorable with it.
Example.....I am sitting on the sofa with this laptop...Monty decides he wants attention and a cuddle, so up he jumps, headbutts, purrs and snuggles for 10 minutes or so. Easy
Next Mitzy wants attention...she sits and _stares_ at me while I beseech her to jump up. Hmm, next she goes to the end of the sofa and starts to scratch it while _staring at me again_ Finally I get up to go to her and off she gallops, tail in the air, playing hard to get. Irresistible!
Tell them all to get one of each!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

My female cats were and are so lovingly devoted to me, it brings a tear to my eye thinking about it! I sought out a girl when I was looking for my kittens. 

The boy (Ziggy) is currently lolling on my knee but he will do that on anyone!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I think that in general the boys are simpler creatures, more steady in their behaviour and temperament, easier cats to own.
> BUT*.....I would not swop my girls for all the tea in China! Tricky, moody, demanding and downright annoying at times but just so adorable with it.*Example.....I am sitting on the sofa with this laptop...Monty decides he wants attention and a cuddle, so up he jumps, headbutts, purrs and snuggles for 10 minutes or so. Easy
> Next Mitzy wants attention...she sits and _stares_ at me while I beseech her to jump up. Hmm, next she goes to the end of the sofa and starts to scratch it while _staring at me again_ Finally I get up to go to her and off she gallops, tail in the air, playing hard to get. Irresistible!
> Tell them all to get one of each!


Sums my Molly up perfectly!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

In my experience , boys are more friendly  and less inclined to be moody  

Ive had more boys than girls but do have a girl at the moment , Moo Moo .............. Moo for MOODY   

My boys however are all love machines   

Ive never had a cat, male or female that wees everywhere, or that smells 

I think the "smelly male" idea may stem from unneutered toms , their urine STINKS and they are more likey to spray (inside too  )to mark their territory :crazy:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have got both. 

The males is more friendlier and spends more time in the house, wheras the female is more nervy and spends a lot of time outside.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I always have female dogs and male cats


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it depends more on the personality of the individual cat rather than thier sex. Right now I have 2 males - Odin loves cuddles, he would spend almost all day snuggled up to someone if he could (and I don't think it matters who that someone is) - Oslo is far more independant, although when he does want cuddles he is the sweetest, snuggliest kitten...

As for peeing everywhere, while entire males have a reputation (well deserved) for scent marking, actually peeing outside the tray that can be done by either sex - just look through the number of threads by members who are currently going through, or have gone through this in the past (most are successfully resolved).


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a girl cat and a boy cat.

*Boy:* He is the younger (son actually). He's very moany if you are in a different room which he cannot access. He likes to be in my face and as close as possible. He's got into the habit of jumping on my back and then trying to balance around my neck if I am on the computer. Still in the bity stage. I keep thinking I haven't brought him up as well as the mother 

*Girl:* She's lovely. While she is independent, I can pick her up and sit her on my knee where she'll get herself comfortable and stay there. She is sad when I go to work and is always on the fridge wanting to paw me when I come in. Usually I cannot even get through the door without her trying to bring me close for a nose kiss. I feel a bit sorry for her though as she submits to the boy cat if he nuzzles in for food so I make sure I treat her when He's not looking.

Neither wee outside of the box. They enjoy scratching at the carpet so we put gaffer tape down to try and discourage them... they seem not to like their scratching post/cat tree. Maybe a stand-alone scratching post would do the trick? Don't really want a scratching board as this will encourage them to scratch the carpets I feel.

I think though *notsure* has hit it on the head. It depends on their personalities and how they have been brought up in my opinion.


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

I don't have vast experience of cats like some of the members do but based on my two boys I would agree a lot of it comes down to the individual cat rather than gender. Both boys come from the same litter. One is a bit dopey but always friendly, generally very cuddly and likes to sit on laps. He is pretty straightforward but will tell you very quickly if you are annoying him! The other boy is much more bossy and moody - acts as though he is abused sometime, crawling along the floor on his belly to avoid being stroked as he passes you, that kind of thing. I do wonder what an RSPCA inspector might think! He doesn't do laps but loves cuddles when it suits him - particularly belly rubs, and when he's in that mood he is by far the most pliant of the two...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I found with my kittens that the boys were definitely more affectionate. The only way to describe it is that boys are steady and girls are hormonal. All of my kits would snuggle with me, and Millie will wtart to purr and headbut if you even beathe in her general direction, but with the boys, it was different somehow. When a girl gives affection, you know that they're holding something back, perhaps their mind is on other things, I don't know, but when a boy gives affection, it's like his whole body and mind melts into the loving, and he'd gbe content if it never stopped. Girls will take it for a bit, but then they'll be off doing something else. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it is much more the individual cats personality.

Lets face it one of the reasons we love cats is that they like things much more on their terms than dogs :biggrin5:

I have had equally affectionate boys and girls.
I will agree though that the boys do fine putting the brain cells into action a little taxing at times! :crazy:


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I've read somewhere that boys tend to be more affectionate and attached to their owners. While I agree with others who've said that it's more to do with the individual cat than the gender, I can say that seems to be true with my cats. Both of my female kittens are more independent, they like to be petted but they don't like to sit on someones's lap. The boy on the other hand is very gentle and affectionate. He goes to sit on my lap at least twice a day, tries to sit as close to my face as possible and gives me kisses


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fro me the boy is the standoff ish one and my two girls are far more affectionate. Each has their own personality.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

defo individual

childhood pair - girl liked everyone , if she wanted a cuddle the nearest lap was fine
boy - only ever sat on me or my dad (and would check house for me before the last resort dad!)

gali girl - shy, choses when she wants cuddles - but they are full on
missing ginger girl - liked everyone and told people (including postie) off if they went past without worship
newton boy- likes everyone, choses when for cuddles


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've always had one of each sex and the boys are so much more affectionate than the girls. Sure, the girls have always been affectionate but the boys are the ones that like to lay like babes in arms or curl up on a cozy lap to sleep. Female cats are often (in my experience) feisier, more independant, show affection on their terms and are slightly more aloof.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a boy and two girls
Boy is very loving, a bit clingy. Likes sleeping A LOT. Loves being cuddled, picked up and carried around. I got him as a rescue cat and even though he is neutered, he does spray in the house occasionally when he hears the local prowling tomcat nearby. It is annoying when he does that because if you don't clean up the wee immediately, it does tend to smells after a few days. However, I know that a neutered boy spraying is the exception to the norm. Girly is a very sweet but feisty cat, also a rescue cat found abandoned on a roof. Not terribly affectionate and doesn't like being picked up. But does like having her ears and neck massaged (just don't go near her tail) She is my OH's "princess" 
Flea - lively, friendly and affectionate, but does not like being picked up or "hugged". Also a rescue cat (ex feral)


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a boy and a girl and both are affectionate but in different ways. Basil comes for snuggles on the sofa a lot more often and when he does he likes to snuggle up as close to my face as possible. Sybil meeows and flops about on my stomach when she wants attention but only very rarely likes to get close to the face - she will never say no to a belly rub though  She is curled up on my legs on the sofa as I type. Sybil hides when new people come over, whereas Basil just sees them as extra hands to stroke him. Only had toileting problems with Basil right at the beginning of adopting them, whereas we're still working through it with Sybil.


----------



## Bexsta158 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have four cats 3 boys and 1 little girl:

Trouble: 2 years old the softest little boy ever with the loudest purr, will squeeze himself into any space and still look comfortable.

Chaos: 2 years old the adventurous boy he is the only cat that is all that bothered about going outdoors but likes to sit on my chest with his face pressed into my face.

Mystique: 9 months old, only girl loves to get under the covers with me and curl up on my lap, but also randomly decides she does not want attention then will bite to tell you to back off.

Oliver: 8 months old, he follows me all over the house for fuss will sit and yowl if not given attention.

So all in all i prefer males, but would never part with my little girl she may be moody sometimes but shes also adorable and i have never found any of mine to be territorial or aggressive. 

However my mum has all female cats, always has and thinks females are better and says girls have prettier faces which i have never seen myself but i am bias.

I think choosing a kitten is going with your gut/heart and their characteristics is a mixture of luck and breeding to be perfectly honest.

Im not very helpful i know! :blush:


----------

